# Parisian kitten spay bandage



## sbarnes1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello everyone, I just had my 6 month old kid spayed 5 days ago, and my vet used non dissolvable stitches and wrapped a bandage around her stomach (like around her back and everything I'll attach a photo). So in 3 days the bandage was very loose in the front and falling down which irritated her more and made her pull at it more and I was worried she was going to pull at the stitches in trying to get the bandage off. I tried putting a little doggy t shirt that I had in my house on her which made her panic and do somersaults and flips and she would only walk backward and shake. So that came off. Then I tried the tube sock method over the bandage and she panicked even more was shaking while lying on the ground and i had to cut off the sock while she was actually trying to bite the scissors (she is the friendliest and most loving cat I've ever had so this was extremely out of character and she was really upset), she also would lick and pull at the bandage the more anxious i made her poor baby. By day 4 it was practically off except a tiny bit between her legs so i cut it off and she accidentally ripped off the part that was stuck herself (it was red and missing hair and made me so sad  ). So she licked that part quite a lot yesterday and by the evening it was calmed down but she would lick her stitches very frequently, more if I told her not to or tried to put anything on her to make her stop. Anyway went to the vet this morning and he said the stitches were fine, just disinfected and rebandaged. about 9 hours later she's asleep stretched out on my lap and i noticed that the bandage at the end doesn't cover her stitches and is making me nervous that its going to stick to the wound. The bandage used was adhering but with gauze inside. What are your thoughts on this? I looked and could tell hed put an ointment on the wound to prevent the thing from sticking but will that last? She gets her stitches out a week from tomorrow. I was thinking of using a sterile saline solution on the parts of the bandage directly on either side of the wound to loosen the part thats pulling on her skin right there. I'll attach some photos of the whole situation but I'm just looking for some other people's thoughts because I am a huge worrier about my babies...


----------



## sbarnes1 (Mar 29, 2015)

so the crease is where her stitches are, the lines of missing hair are from where she pulled the old bandage off poor cookie.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, when Kiki had her spay in the same way yours has, my vet put her in these pyjamas. That way she could not pull off and they were soft and comfortable. You could make something similar from a small baby onesie by cutting the leafs and arms off and allowing a hole for toileting. My vet did say that if we could keep them on for at least 5 days after that she would be OK, it was less to do with her locking, more to do with keeping clean when using the box.


----------



## sbarnes1 (Mar 29, 2015)

I tried a couple different things similar to that all of which made her flip out and made me concerned that she'd do more damage with the things on than just leaving the stitches as they are. I'm actually a bit more concerned with the bandage pulling so much on the skin around it and am worried that the ointment on it will wear off and it will get stuck to the incision. Im off to the pharmacy to grab some betadine (for myself too) and am thinking of using that to loosen it just so it isn't pulling


----------



## sbarnes1 (Mar 29, 2015)

To give an update, the bandage lifted on the bottom exposing more or less the whole incision and she was licking herself half to dead (not the stitches but the bandage) because it was pulling so hard. So today I cut off what was still attached to her fur and she was a bit traumatized, I think just from surgery, bandages, and taking the things off. Anyway little fart is doing way better except for the adhesive left on her fur. Tons of red and bald patches  but her stitches look good tomorrow will be day 7. I'm going to leave the bandage on til her suture removal in one week. Poor kid I think she'll be ok!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sbarnes,
Poor Cookie! I bet that is itching, and driving her bonkers!
I Don't know if you could find it there...but there is a product called Dermoplast (I believe...) that quite a few members have used with their spayed kitties, it's kind of like a liquid bandage, that tastes terrible! So it keeps the cats from licking their incision! 
All Paws Crossed for her!
Sharon


----------



## sbarnes1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi 10cats2dogs, thank you for your reply! There are surprisingly very few pet supply stores in Paris which never ceases to surprise me (there are 3 that I know of, and another that is a pet pharmacy place but I think you must be a vet to purchase from there). Also none of these places (to my knowledge) even carry medical products! The closest they get is some spray catnip. I'm considering ordering some online but then I have to wait for shipping--if I'd ordered some the first day I was thinking about it I'm sure it wouldve been here by now so great job to me! 

Anyway I was in class all morning and just got home and checked on her stitches which looked a little red so threw some betadine on them and took a clean cloth with water to get most of it off. I just caught her licking a few minutes ago and checked the stitches again which now look irritated just around where the stitches are, one of them looks like it might have a little pus near it but it might just be some goop off my floor where she was rolling. There is also a lump near the incision which I'm attributing to a normal post-spay healing lump? Her stitches weren't irritated when I put the betadine on, I was just concerned them being exposed so wanted to clean it. 

Is it worth waiting til tomorrow to call the vet to see if the stitches are actually irritated? I think it might've just been from her licking. I have a friend coming over who I asked to stop at the human pharmacy for some little bandages and maybe something to wrap them, even just for when I leave the house. I'll put some betadine on tonight as well and see how they look then but she doesn't like to be held in general so for me to put ointments and stuff on her tummy it makes her super anxious and makes her lick more :roll: 

She is the most high maintenance little cat and is kind of psycho so we've dubbed her Isabelle Lucy, Lucy short for Lucifer for when she has switched personalities. I am not at all surprised she's been this bad with her spay, totally expected it. She is the cutest and sweetest kitten though, rescued with her sister from some idiots who did drugs all day and didn't take care of them. She gets along with my big kitty from Canada, Gabrielle too


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sbarnes,
The Dermaplast is found at human pharmacies!


----------



## sbarnes1 (Mar 29, 2015)

I actually just fashioned her a little collar (piece of cardboard with a hole) which she has put up with far better than anything else so far! I just ordered her a real plastic collar which will arrive Friday morning. The stitches already look better too. I got weird looks when asking for dermaplast in the pharmacie? If they have it here it must be sold under a different name. I got her some easily removed bandages and gauze so tomorrow when I get up I'll wrap her stitches and take the collar off for a little bit while I'm home. 

I called about 6 pharmacies that sell animal things today and none of them had a product that counteracts kicking themselves, Paris is a weird city!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Sbarnes,
> The Dermaplast is found at human pharmacies!


After doing more research into Dermaplast, I can't reccomend using it!

http://www.aspca.org/search/node?search=Benezocaine and cats


----------

